# Scaleo 600 übertakten



## hihacker (7. Februar 2009)

*Hy

ich würde gerne meinen Scaleo 600 übertakten, im Bios gibt es aber nicht die Möglickeit etwas zu verändern. Deshalb wollte ich wissen ob es vielleicht eine Möglichkeit gibt mit bestimmten Programmen die CPU zu übertakten oder das BIOS so zu verändern das dies geht. Ich möchte aber kein Geld ausgeben, d.h. ein Kauf eines neuen MB kommt nicht in Frage.

MfG hihacker*


----------



## hihacker (12. Februar 2009)

*Hat da keiner ne Idee dazu Des gibts doch fast gar nicht.*


----------



## chmee (12. Februar 2009)

Ja, es gibt Möglichkeiten, das Board per Software zu übertakten, ist aber von Board zu Board und Bios zu Bios unterschiedlich. Und zu Deinem Rechner, den Scaleo 600 gibt es als AMD-basierten und auch als Intel-basierten Rechner, also ist Deine Anfrage schon recht ungenau, so dass Dir Niemand einen Tip geben kann.

Einmal als AMD-System mit Athlon 64 3200+ mit VIA KT800-Chipsatz
und auch als P4 3,2GHz mit Gigabyte-Mainboard ( Chipsatz kA )

Links:
Clockgen - http://www.cpuid.com/clockgen.php
CPUcool - http://www.chip.de/downloads/CPUCool_13000755.html

mfg chmee


----------



## hihacker (13. Februar 2009)

*Ich habe einen Scaleo 600 mit AMD Athlon 64 3000+ Prozessor, tschuldigung das ich das vergessen hab. 
Nun zu den Programmen wie kann man unter Glockgen den FSB verändern Und muss man das andere dann kaufen wenn man den PC dauerhaft übertakten will oder reicht eine einmalige Einstellung*


----------



## chmee (14. Februar 2009)

Die Programme müssen laufen, damit der FSB geändert wird. Das ist keine einmalige Umstellung.
Zu Clockgen, bitte schau mal im Internet rum, da wird es sicherlich zuhauf Infos geben.

mfg chmee


----------

